# Gentoo non ama firefox 3b5?

## gjiptbtxdioc

Ciao ragazzi,

c'è una cosa che non riesco a spiegarmi: volevo compilare firefox 3b5 e così ho provveduto a smascherare tutte le dipendenze. Alla fine sono riuscito a compilarlo e sembra che vada a meraviglia. Fin qui tutto bene, ma se provo a dare il comando

```

emerge -avuDN world

```

noto che gentoo vuole riportare firefox alla versione 2! Viceversa, se ho la versione 2 e non la 3 (smascherata e quindi con un semplice emerge mozilla-firefox mi compila la tre) e do il comando emerge -avuDN world, gentoo non mi avvisa che firefox è da aggiornare alla 3b5.

Come faccio a risolvere questo piccolo inconveniente?

Spero di essermi espresso in un italiano comprensibile.

Grazie a tutti in anticipo

----------

## darkmanPPT

aggiungi all'emerge l'opzione "-t" e posta il risultato

vedrai quale pacchetto sta richiedendo il downgrade  :Wink: 

----------

## gjiptbtxdioc

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> aggiungi all'emerge l'opzione "-t" e posta il risultato
> 
> vedrai quale pacchetto sta richiedendo il downgrade 

 

grezie per avermi risposto. Ecco il risultato

```

emerge -avtuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k3b-1.0.4  USE="alsa dvdr dvdread encode ffmpeg hal mp3 vorbis -arts -css -debug -emovix -flac -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -is -ja -ka -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -se -sk -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r3 [3.5.8-r3] USE="acl alsa cups fam kerberos spell tiff -arts -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -legacyssl -lua -openexr -utempter -xinerama" 15,242 kB 

[ebuild     UD] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.14 [3.0_beta5-r2] USE="gnome java -bindist -debug -filepicker% -iceweasel% -ipv6 -mozdevelop -moznopango% -restrict-javascript -xforms% -xinerama% -xprint% (-dbus%*) (-startup-notification%) (-xulrunner%*)" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -be -bg% -ca -cs -da% -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga% -ga_IE% -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl% -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW (-id%) (-sq%)" 0 kB 

Total: 2 packages (1 upgrade, 1 downgrade), Size of downloads: 15,242 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

----------

## Scen

Hai provato a lanciare

```

emerge -av =mozilla-firefox-3*

```

?

Te lo lascia installare senza problemi od emerge si lamenta?

----------

## riverdragon

Anche per gli utenti Gnome non c'è nulla da fare:

```
$ equery d mozilla-firefox

[ Searching for packages depending on mozilla-firefox... ]

dev-java/swt-3.3.1.1 (firefox & !xulrunner? >=www-client/mozilla-firefox-2)

dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.19.1-r1 (!xulrunner & firefox? =www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*)

gnome-extra/yelp-2.22.1-r1 (!xulrunner? =www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*)

media-video/totem-2.22.2 (nsplugin & !xulrunner & !seamonkey? =www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*)

net-news/liferea-1.4.15 (!xulrunner & firefox? =www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*)

net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.50 (firefox? =www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*)
```

Bisogna aspettare che diventi stabile e che vengano cambiate un po' di dipendenze, ahimè. Volevo aggiornarlo anche io, ma non essendo un pacchetto con gli slot non si possono avere versioni concorrenti installate.

----------

## mmiki

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Volevo aggiornarlo anche io, ma non essendo un pacchetto con gli slot non si possono avere versioni concorrenti installate.

 

puoi risolvere installando il pacchetto binario di firefox3, così puoi usarlo assieme a ff2

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

non mi sembra sia colpa delle dipendenze, forse sei tu che hai smascherato il pacchetto male.

Puoi postare il risultato di un eix -e mozilla-firefox?

----------

## gjiptbtxdioc

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Anche per gli utenti Gnome non c'è nulla da fare:
> 
> ```
> $ equery d mozilla-firefox
> 
> ...

 

questo comando non lo conoscevo. Grazie!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> non mi sembra sia colpa delle dipendenze, forse sei tu che hai smascherato il pacchetto male.
> 
> Puoi postare il risultato di un eix -e mozilla-firefox

 

```

 eix -e mozilla-firefox

[D] www-client/mozilla-firefox

     Available versions:  2.0.0.11 2.0.0.12 2.0.0.13 {bindist debug filepicker gnome iceweasel ipv6 java linguas_af linguas_ar linguas_be linguas_bg linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en_GB linguas_es linguas_es_AR linguas_es_ES linguas_eu linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_fy linguas_fy_NL linguas_ga linguas_ga_IE linguas_gu linguas_gu_IN linguas_he linguas_hu linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ka linguas_ko linguas_ku linguas_lt linguas_mk linguas_mn linguas_nb linguas_nb_NO linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_nn_NO linguas_pa linguas_pa_IN linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_pt_PT linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sv linguas_sv_SE linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_zh linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW mozdevelop moznopango restrict-javascript xforms xinerama xprint}

     Installed versions:  3.0_beta5-r2(23:19:54 07/05/2008)(dbus gnome java linguas_it xulrunner -bindist -debug -ipv6 -linguas_af -linguas_ar -linguas_be -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_de -linguas_el -linguas_en -linguas_en_GB -linguas_en_US -linguas_es -linguas_es_AR -linguas_es_ES -linguas_eu -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_fy -linguas_fy_NL -linguas_gu -linguas_gu_IN -linguas_he -linguas_hu -linguas_id -linguas_ja -linguas_ka -linguas_ko -linguas_ku -linguas_lt -linguas_mk -linguas_mn -linguas_nb -linguas_nb_NO -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_nn_NO -linguas_pa -linguas_pa_IN -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_pt_PT -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_sk -linguas_sq -linguas_sv -linguas_sv_SE -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_zh -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -startup-notification)

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/

     Description:         Firefox Web Browser

```

----------

